# Constant lump in throat



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

It's actually a swollen throat feeling. Went to an ENT last fall and he said it was silent reflux, gave me a list of foods not to eat and I went home. I adjusted my diet and nothing happened. I changed the way I took my Armour and started taking it sublingual. Reflux went away for a few months and came back a month ago. Anybody ever hear of anyone having reflux issues with Armour? I was fine most of the winter and now that icky swollen throat feeling is back. Any insight?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://rmhealthy.com/10-signs-symptoms-g-e-r-d-acid-reflux/?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Google%20-%20CPC%20-%2010%20Signs%20of%20Acid%20Reflux&gclid=CPK0rr2pmcgCFYNEaQodk_0HZw

When was the last time you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Do you in fact have acid reflux? Does the acid come up in your throat and burn you?

I have found a list of symptoms for you and placed it above.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I had silent reflux, where the stomach acid just comes part ways up the throat. You don't feel the acid, but the throat swells up. Turns out I don't have enough stomach acid, which is typical as you get older, and that allows that flap at the top of the stomach to relax open and let your stomach contents back up the throat. I started taking Betaine HCI with each meal and the silent reflux is gone. Also am very careful NOT to drink any fluids a full hour before eating and 2 hours after eating.


----------

